

Phonebloks: A Phone Worth Keeping - WestCoastJustin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDAw7vW7H0c

======
gmuslera
It seem to go a step forward over Jolla's Other Half concept, where just the
back (with extra/different functionalities, like i.e. hardware keyboard or
more battery) is replaceable.

Anyway, probably big companies will not want it, they want that you replace
your phone from time to time. But small ones (i.e. chinese manufacturers
wanting to make themselves an space) could grow a healthy ecosystem around
this.

~~~
eridal
"probably big companies will not want it"

..then screw them, let's go open-hardware with it!

------
johlindenbaum
This is an incredibly cool concept.

------
eridal
I could not find the project page. anybody knows?

------
gregpilling
is it more than a concept at his point?

